# 0 Photos showing in LR Mobile when collection contains photos



## mbeast40 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello all!
I have been battling and debugging this for over a week now. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

The issues:
1. Long (30 - 60 second) pauses entering a collection before anything is displayed.
2. "0 Photos" displayed in collections that actually contain photos

Details:
1. When I tap into a collection, there is a very long pause of about 30 seconds, then the thumbnails appear. The collections that exhibit this behaviour appears to be rather random but it does appear that the pauses seem to be upon entering any fifth or sixth collection meaning entering the first four or five collections shows the thumbnails immediately. The collections that pause can have 1 photo in them, or thousands. This behaviour is consistent whether I'm online, or offline. Finally, relating to the second issue, the pause happens consistently on collections listed with "0 Photos" AND collections that display the proper number of photos. Might be related to "0 Photos", but it does happen on other collections as well.

2. Many of my collections now display "0 Photos" when they actually have photos. Upon tapping into them, there is a pause (issue 1 above), then the thumbnails are displayed, then, exiting to the collections view, the proper number of photos is displayed. This behaviour is consistent whether I'm online or offline.

I've been using LR for years and LR Mobile since it came out. I currently have 159 collections with 16,851 photos on my iPad. These issues seemed to appear after the latest IOS update to 8.2 which I did last week. I'm using LR Mobile every few days, sometimes for showing photos, sometimes for editing.


Things I have tried over the last week (all with no resolution of the issues):
1. Trimming down the number of collections and photos. I did have about 190 collections and over 21,000 photos and of those about 15,000 available for Offline Editing. LR Mobile was using 21GB on my iPad. It's now (after re-install) using 1.6GB.
2. Removing LR Mobile (and all local photos of course) and re-installing.
3. After re-installing, NOT flagging any collections for Offline Editing. I now have one collection with 942 photos downloaded for offline editing as a "control" for debugging these issues.
4. Installing LR Mobile on my Android (Galaxy SIII). It's perilously slow, but does NOT exhibit the issues.


I have access to my wife's iPad mini and will be testing on hers to see if the issue might be related to my iPad and not LR Mobile.



Stats: LR Mobile v 1.3.2 currently using 1.6GB (app and data)
iPad Mini 64GB IOS 8.2 currently 26GB free

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## mbeast40 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good morning all!
Just in case any of you want an update, I've been working with an Adobe engineer who knows his stuff.
Appears that there is a memory issue with "large accounts", of which mine might be considered (200,000 images on the desktop, 20,000 images sync'd to LightRoom Mobile). Should be resolved in the next update of Mobile.

Also found a way to completely reset the mobile collections that I, at least, wasn't aware of: On the desktop LightRoom, Edit->Preferences->Mobile: "Delete all Data". (Windows). Sure, I had to resend all images up to adobe.com, but things did get out of sync with all of my fiddling, adding and removing images and collections. This button totally wipes the online database and local (desktop) data regarding syncing to Mobile.

Still love LightRoom and LightRoom Mobile!

Have a great day all!
Michael


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 30, 2015)

Michael, sorry nobody responded to your first post. I did see it, but then I also saw on one of the Adobe forums that you'd hooked up with Guido. As he's part of the LR mobile engineering team, and obviously knows his stuff, there was no point in me trying to help! But I could have told you about the Delete All Data button, having had to use it myself a few times!


----------



## mbeast40 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I did try the Adobe forum as well.
My desktop is still uploading my sync'd 20,000 or so images even after 48 hours of continuous running. This morning there were about 1,200 left. Time consuming, but worth it as the iPad collections now seem well behaved and properly sync'd.
Let's hope I don't have to do another reset anytime soon!

_Michael

iPad: Mini 2 with Retina display, 64GB, ~20,000 images sync'd, ~10,000 for offline editing
Desktop: AMD 8-core, 24gb RAM, 2 x SDD, 6 x Internal HDD totalling 11TB, Win8.1 64bit, ~200,000 images
Camera: Nikon D800E (previously D80 and D300S)_


----------

